# Problem mit ResultSet



## ionhack (13. Jul 2011)

Moin...

Also, folgendes Problem:

beim Ausführen von meinem Programm, kommt beim catchen die Meldung:
*Das ResultSet ist nicht geöffnet. Die Operation 'next' ist unzulässig. Prüfen Sie, ob das automatische Festschreiben inaktiviert ist.*

Programm:

```
public int x,y,z;

public void verbgueltig (){
        try {
            Statement sql = conn.createStatement(); 
            ResultSet rs1 = sql.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM VERBINDUNGEN");
            ResultSet rs2 = sql.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM SORT2ER");
            ResultSet rs3 = sql.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM SORT3ER");
            while (x<AnzVerb){rs1.next();x++;} // x wird schon in einer andern Methode verarbeitet
            while (y<Anzsort2er){
                rs2.next();
                if (rs2.getString(2).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs2.getString(3).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs2.getString(4).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs2.getString(5).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs2.getString(2).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs2.getString(3).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs2.getString(4).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs2.getString(5).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                y++;}
            while (z<Anzsort3er){
                rs3.next();
                if (rs3.getString(2).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(3).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(4).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(5).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(6).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(7).equals(rs1.getString(1))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(2).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(3).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(4).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(5).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(6).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                if (rs3.getString(7).equals(rs1.getString(2))){irgendetwas}
                z++;}
            x=0;y=0;
        }catch (Exception e){System.out.println( e.getMessage());}
     }
```

Danke für Tipps^^


----------



## SlaterB (13. Jul 2011)

mit jeder neuen Query in einem Statement sind vorherige ResultSets zu Stein gewordene Geschichte,
du brauchst mehrere Statements oder musst die Daten der ResultSets vor neuen Querys kopieren


----------



## ionhack (13. Jul 2011)

Danke.
Ich werde es jetzt mal versuchen...

Edit: so... funktioniert super... DANKE VIELMALS


----------

